# Propionyltrenbolone



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

found this on a website - looks interesting, hey? 

*Propionyltrenbolone  (2 Grams powder)*

This is a new form of oral trenbolone, and is likely, dose for dose, the second most powerful AAS next to Methyltren. But from our very early and small sample testing, considerably less toxic.

This is a brand new product and maybe the best AAS ever to come along. I'll explain why I think that may be true below. Plus I'll put a link to a log thread that backs that up somewhat, below.

It is also dose for dose the best value out there. Two grams is at least 1000 strong doses. It's at least two years worth for one person. It may go much further than that as we used a dose of 2 mg twice a day in our initial test with a small nuber of subjects.

Why do I think it may be the best AAS ever? 

1) It is incredibly fast acting. It transforms your physique noticeably in the first 24 hours if you have any kind of a build at all. (If you have 25 percnt body fat and never lift I can't imagine it showing. But say 15 percent or under, and some muscle from weightlifting, you will be amazed.

2) It burns fat faster than any other AAS.

3) It gives an incredible amount of energy. Unlike anything Ive ever felt from any other AAS.

3) It seems to help cardio. This is just anectdotal from myself and several users as we have no way of testing this. 

4) It seams to be far less liver toxic than Methyl Tren, but even with bloodwork in we want to testing more to be sure. 

5) As stated above, it is cheaper per dose than anything out there.

6) A super experienced bodybuilder that has tested it for us believes it may be the best contest prep AAS ever as well. He wrote the thread below.

There is more, but remeber, this is so new, even the things stated above are still uncertain. Though we are fairly confident of them to varying degrees.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 25, 2012)

someone get on this!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> someone get on this!



Airsealed2


----------



## Dannie (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's a small review of this product • View topic - Propionyltrenbolone - my thoughts.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Get me some Capt'n before SD corner's the market


----------



## boyd.357 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks very interesting!


----------



## FordFan (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds too good to be true. Time for some research


----------



## SFW (Aug 25, 2012)

I believe vibrant sampled some and created a journal. However, he doesnt post b4 or after pics so who knows.


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> I believe vibrant sampled some and created a journal. However, he doesnt post b4 or after pics so who knows.



But in Vibrants thread it is spelled differently. 

"www.ironmagazineforums.com/.../16700...
Jul 6, 2012 – the name: PROPONYLTRENBOLONE ... This proponyltren sounds VERY interesting."


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Aug 25, 2012)

I dont know much about the steroid but if i remember correctly (from some supplements) the claims made would have alot to do with the propyonyl as oppsed to methyl group like methyltren. I remember reading it has some effect on atp and fat oxidtion. I also remember something about fatty acids. Damn i dunno I'll try to look it up..im struggling to recall ....


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just did a search... a very knowledgeable member from another board (HenryV) had this to say:

It's not new. http://jas.fass.org/content/49/3/729.full.pdf 

An allyl substituent looks a bit bulky for ideal androgen receptor binding. Probably doesn't interfere with progesterone receptor binding though. A methyl group is small, only one carbon atom (+3 hydrogens), and fits fairly neatly inside the binding pocket of the androgen receptor. An ethyl group is two carbons, which also fits ok. An allyl group is three carbon atoms long. Afaik, activity tends to decrease significantly when the length of the side chain increases beyond an ethyl. 17a-allyl-deca has weak affinity for AR (link), same with DHT (link)See also: THE ANABOLIC, ANDROGENIC AND ANTIGONADOTROPHIC PROPERTIES OF FIVE SYNTHETIC 19-NORTESTOSTERONE ANALOGS


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds too amazing. I'd think if it were that amazing every pro bb'er on the planet would be abusing the shit out of it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 25, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Sounds too amazing. I'd think if it were that amazing every pro bb'er on the planet would be abusing the shit out of it.




who says they aren't..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> who says they aren't..



Werd. It's not like the pros are up front with all the placebos their abusing


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd. It's not like the pros are up front with all the placebos their abusing



placebo seems like an odd choice of words.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 25, 2012)

overburdened also ran a log on this, I trust that guy's judgement and he said it was about the best thing he's ever ran. IIRC he said he gained 20+lbs lbm and lost 3-5% bodyfat in just a few weeks... definitely interested


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 25, 2012)

question is how to obtain... ***starts researching***


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 25, 2012)

its already mentioned bro... airsealed2...


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 25, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> its already mentioned bro... airsealed2...



lol ahh right on. sorry never heard of the company so i assumed it was a user doing a log.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well lets have Super Donkey run it and give some feedback. I trust he will give us accurate feedback.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> its already mentioned bro... airsealed2...



airsealed2 are a sponsor here with a good rep. 2g of powder provides 2,000 doses


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 25, 2012)

someone make it and send it my way


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:
			
		

> someone make it and send it my way



Me too. Not sure what I would do with 2g worth.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 25, 2012)

I believe overburdened said he found 6-8mg a day to be the top end of dosing, and that it should be spaced out alot due to its short half life. Still 2gs will last you quite a while.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 25, 2012)

At the moment it looks like the only delivery method that really works is a liquid oral solution using pure grain alcohol that both Vibrant and I believe OverB also used. My buddy bought some powder from AS2 and capped it and nothing really. He was cruising on 250mg to test it out send see how it was. First day he felt pretty good and was using 2.5mg, beyond that he felt nothing. He went as high as 7.5mg, capped. I've asked OverB to look into non-alcohol delivery systems as he knows more than myself about this stuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

In injectable version would rock. Wonder how this compares to MENT?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> I believe vibrant sampled some and created a journal. However, he doesnt post b4 or after pics so who knows.



u mean so who cares


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In injectable version would rock. Wonder how this compares to MENT?



I believe you are referring to PHF's Mentdione? I would be interested in this as well.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I believe you are referring to PHF's Mentdione? I would be interested in this as well.



no, trestolone acetate


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ahhh... gotcha! Shoulda known... oh well. Lol. I'm more into the ptren than the ment! But if you wanna do a side by side comparison Cap I'm down to see what you gots to say about the two.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Ahhh... gotcha! Shoulda known... oh well. Lol. I'm more into the ptren than the ment! But if you wanna do a side by side comparison Cap I'm down to see what you gots to say about the two.



Im lining up some MENT, unclem is running it now and lovin' it!


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Im lining up some MENT, unclem is running it now and lovin' it!



Sweet!


----------



## dye1337 (Aug 28, 2012)

I know my post count is low, and nobody really knows me here, but I can say that I've been on this stuff since Thursday (now tuesday) and I've noticed a difference.  I think for me it's really more of a cutting drug from what I can tell so far than a bulking drug.  I had a day where I had to miss the gym so I only ate like 2600 cals and this morning (that was yesterday) I am noticeably leaner.  It is also without a doubt androgenic, my facial hair is growing MUCH quicker.  I have a feeling it binds better than we think and the tests that show it's low might be related to something like this: Dianabol and stanozolol are stronger steroids than we thought

Just my 2 pennies, but it seems to be workin for me at 4mg/day


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Aug 28, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> At the moment it looks like the only delivery method that really works is a liquid oral solution using pure grain alcohol that both Vibrant and I believe OverB also used. My buddy bought some powder from AS2 and capped it and nothing really. He was cruising on 250mg to test it out send see how it was. First day he felt pretty good and was using 2.5mg, beyond that he felt nothing. He went as high as 7.5mg, capped. I've asked OverB to look into non-alcohol delivery systems as he knows more than myself about this stuff.



This shouldnt matter at all - solution or powder , BUT I remember reading that vitamin b12 is required to be present for the proper breakdown of propionyl to allow introduction of substance. Im almost positive it was b12. I also remember something about fatty acids but it IS a fatty acid chain i think - cant recall 100 %. Damn im getting old .... got CRS ! ( cant remember sh*t) !


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> This shouldnt matter at all - solution or powder , BUT I remember reading that vitamin b12 is required to be present for the proper breakdown of propionyl to allow introduction of substance. Im almost positive it was b12. I also remember something about fatty acids but it IS a fatty acid chain i think - cant recall 100 %. Damn im getting old .... got CRS ! ( cant remember sh*t) !



Actually, OverB said it does make a difference. Maybe I can get him in here to better explain all of this.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Aug 28, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Actually, OverB said it does make a difference. Maybe I can get him in here to better explain all of this.



That would be great ..id love to learn more about it! 
Although ill prob freaking forget it in a few moths *LOL* j/k


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 28, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Actually, OverB said it does make a difference. Maybe I can get him in here to better explain all of this.



yea im interested in hearing his take. on the other board a guy he was helping took it in pill form I believe and it worked amazing. I think the "solution" reasoning was just for accurate dosing but I could be wrong.

At any rate, I hopped on this as soon as I heard it. I will be running it with my Test/Prov cycle in Oct for the last 4 weeks of cycle @6mg/day.  So far everyone who have taken it said it lives up to hype, AND all of their livers values are relatively in range.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Aug 28, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Actually, OverB said it does make a difference. Maybe I can get him in here to better explain all of this.



Hmm this is all speculation based on my piss poor memory BUT maybe the alcohol breaks down fatty acid chain and it can immediately be absorbed if its dissolved in ethanol. I have no idea and could be dead wrong. Get him over here!!


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll try to explain it the best I can.

He said 2.5mg of powder, cause that's what my buddy dosed it at, is a miniscule amount compared to the fillers. If that makes sense? It's hard to get an accurate amount basically. Idk, I asked him to come and chime in so hopefully he does. Otherwise I'll try and dig through my PMs and post his reply.


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 28, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I'll try to explain it the best I can.
> 
> He said 2.5mg of powder, cause that's what my buddy dosed it at, is a miniscule amount compared to the fillers. If that makes sense? It's hard to get an accurate amount basically. Idk, I asked him to come and chime in so hopefully he does. Otherwise I'll try and dig through my PMs and post his reply.



right, so like I thought, his comment on making it into a solution is purely based on measurements.

If you insist on capping it, just add a filler and do the math.

I really hope its for measurement purposes cuz I am not to keen on drinking a solution that tastes like habanero peppers going down


----------



## dye1337 (Aug 28, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> right, so like I thought, his comment on making it into a solution is purely based on measurements.
> 
> If you insist on capping it, just add a filler and do the math.
> 
> I really hope its for measurement purposes cuz I am not to keen on drinking a solution that tastes like habanero peppers going down



My solution is 4mg/ml and you barely taste it, it feels like you had a sip of rum and burns for a minute.  Just squirt it in the back of your throat and chase it with a cup of water, it's not bad at all


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 28, 2012)

dye1337 said:


> Just squirt it in the back of your throat and chase it with a cup of water, it's not bad at all





Whoa!!!


----------



## dye1337 (Aug 28, 2012)

It keeps my lady happy


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 28, 2012)

dye1337 said:


> It keeps my lady happy



LMMFAO!!! 

I see what you did there... bravo sir, bravo...


----------



## Goldenera (Aug 28, 2012)

The problem with making caps is u want to space the 6-8 mg into 3 doses daily ideally. That means u have like 2 mg capsules. That's 0.02grams per capsule which is very easy to make one capsule 8mg and another 2mg. It's simply to hard to evenly distribute 2mg into 24 or 50 capsules evenly. 

Versus a sinple suspension would be far more accurate way to dose 2mg. The alky isn't necessarily offering a synergistic delivery vehicle for the p tren. 

More then likely the caps were not dosed correctly due to reasons mentioned above. 

I'll let u guys know how my buddy likes it. He is going to try 6-8mg Ed with test etc etc etc lol.


----------



## colochine (Aug 28, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> The problem with making caps is u want to space the 6-8 mg into 3 doses daily ideally. That means u have like 2 mg capsules. That's 0.02grams per capsule which is very easy to make one capsule 8mg and another 2mg. It's simply to hard to evenly distribute 2mg into 24 or 50 capsules evenly.
> 
> Versus a sinple suspension would be far more accurate way to dose 2mg. The alky isn't necessarily offering a synergistic delivery vehicle for the p tren.
> 
> ...



Good info!!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 29, 2012)

domestic source please


----------



## colochine (Aug 29, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> domestic source please



No such thing.


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 29, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> The problem with making caps is u want to space the 6-8 mg into 3 doses daily ideally. That means u have like 2 mg capsules. That's 0.02grams per capsule which is very easy to make one capsule 8mg and another 2mg. It's simply to hard to evenly distribute 2mg into 24 or 50 capsules evenly.
> 
> Versus a sinple suspension would be far more accurate way to dose 2mg. The alky isn't necessarily offering a synergistic delivery vehicle for the p tren.
> 
> ...



great description

def keep us posted on how your buddy likes it, I wont be starting mine until Oct, so the more feedback the better


----------



## overburdened (Aug 29, 2012)

FordFan said:


> Sounds too good to be true. Time for some research


check vibrant's log.. theres a couple of my pics up there... now, i was sick when the first pics were taken... so its not 100% accurate, but you can expect something close(alao, the pics are only 5 days apart.. i also had bloodwork done... no increased liver values from ptren... i gained 24lbs of lbm in 3 weeks, kept all but 3, nd lost well over 3% bf(more like 4-4.5%...wasnt even intending to lose bf)... and retained the leanness afterward too...


----------



## overburdened (Aug 29, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> great description
> 
> def keep us posted on how your buddy likes it, I wont be starting mine until Oct, so the more feedback the better


goldenera... its .002... not .02...... 2mg.... thats why caps are not gretest idea....  the smallest titration error coul screw your caps up completely


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Aug 29, 2012)

Great input guys. TY


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 29, 2012)

overburdened said:


> goldenera... its .002... not .02...... 2mg.... thats why caps are not gretest idea....  the smallest titration error coul screw your caps up completely



Thanks for jumping in here OverB


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 30, 2012)

Did this used to be a prohormone


----------



## Dannie (Aug 30, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> Did this used to be a prohormone


Not that I am aware off


----------



## pieguy (Aug 31, 2012)

Will this stuff hold as an injectable at 6mg/ml? I'm not too big on everclear orals with glycerin. It would be 2%, 20%, rest EO.


----------



## dye1337 (Aug 31, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Will this stuff hold as an injectable at 6mg/ml? I'm not too big on everclear orals with glycerin. It would be 2%, 20%, rest EO.




Overburdened was able to get it at higher than that but he said the effects were better orally


----------



## Goldenera (Aug 31, 2012)

overburdened said:


> goldenera... its .002... not .02...... 2mg.... thats why caps are not gretest idea....  the smallest titration error coul screw your caps up completely



Fucking phone!  Glad u caught that bro!


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 31, 2012)

Patrick Arnold seems to think this isn't actually ptren. He says the name literally means trenbolone propionate which is another short ester tren rarely used. He said it sounds more like allyl trenbolone which apparently has no real anabolic properties based of animal studies with it. Luckily we still have some raw powder left and are planning on sending it to him for testing. I will post the results in this thread when we get th back.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 31, 2012)

You can use prop glycol for the oral solution.


----------



## Goldenera (Aug 31, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Will this stuff hold as an injectable at 6mg/ml? I'm not too big on everclear orals with glycerin. It would be 2%, 20%, rest EO.



Why don't u like PGA Orals?  Besides they taste like coolaid gasoline lol.


----------



## Goldenera (Aug 31, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Patrick Arnold seems to think this isn't actually ptren. He says the name literally means trenbolone propionate which is another short ester tren rarely used. He said it sounds more like allyl trenbolone which apparently has no real anabolic properties based of animal studies with it. Luckily we still have some raw powder left and are planning on sending it to him for testing. I will post the results in this thread when we get th back.



I'm not familiar with Patrick Arnold  but maybe Overb will post back. He is far more familiar with the product then I.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 31, 2012)

Patrick Arnold is a pioneer in the supplement industry bro. He is one of the most knowledgeable guys out there when it comes to this stuff! I'd dare say he knows as much if not more than Heavy.


----------



## Goldenera (Aug 31, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Patrick Arnold is a pioneer in the supplement industry bro. He is one of the most knowledgeable guys out there when it comes to this stuff! I'd dare say he knows as much if not more than Heavy.



Well most OTC supps are just money makers lol.....I'm familiar with heavy so the guy must know his stuff. 

I'll sent Overb a pm on here and maybe he will come in here and respond. 

The compound has to be anabolic to elicit the gains he achieved with it.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 31, 2012)

Patrick Arnold brought Ergopharm 1-ad to the market. Google his name in reference to supplements and see what comes up. We sent to powder off to try and determine if it really is what we think it is and it's just named improperly or something. I know it's gotta be anabolic for people to be making the gains they are but the name could be wrong is what I'm saying. We know it's a supplement never used in the BB world before so it's entirely possible the information we have for it is wrong. But this give us more knowledge about it. For all we know it's an entirely new compound never named. We are shelling the money out for the testing, not a supplier. We as the consumer wanna make sure all this stuff is correct and we know EVERYTHING that we can about it.

Here's a link to info on PA:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...qoHQDA&usg=AFQjCNEZHukeOwKos6wMgbEm_RCC55xEYQ


----------



## overburdened (Aug 31, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In injectable version would rock. Wonder how this compares to MENT?


It's FAR less effective injected... I tried that after my oral run on it....   Vibrant's log is VERY informative... and there are some pics I posted on his log(because he isn't in to posting pics due to his profession)... I do believe it states the time(days) between photos... if you have a question on them, pm me and I will get you the days apart the pics were taken... also, any other questions, feel free to ask me or vibrant, we both ran this before it was available through airsealed2(to the masses), as well as did a couple others.... pretty much every single person who has used it(that I know of.. and they have all been the oral solution) has noticed almost EXACTLY the same things....I swear by the stuff... I will be running it again soon(I'm running a 19nor right now.. and don't want to run the two together... it does cause more pronounced  progestin effects)


----------



## overburdened (Aug 31, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> right, so like I thought, his comment on making it into a solution is purely based on measurements.
> 
> If you insist on capping it, just add a filler and do the math.
> 
> I really hope its for measurement purposes cuz I am not to keen on drinking a solution that tastes like habanero peppers going down



You are mistaking my comment on the taste of m1t(IT IS HOTTER THAN HELL!!!  I THINK THAT IT IS EVEN HOTTER THAN HABANEROS!)  pTREN IS NOT HOT, IT DOESN'T HAVE THE GREATEST TASTE IN THE WORLD, BUT AT 4MG/ML, THE ALCOHOL OVERPOWERS THE PTREN TASTE..


----------



## overburdened (Aug 31, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> domestic source please


There's no domestic source... you can email airsealed and see if he cares to send you some, once it is in the country... I couldn't tell you whether he would do that or not... it would be his call... but it is worth a try..


----------



## overburdened (Aug 31, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> Did this used to be a prohormone



Ok, I'm going to answer this question.. and clear up all the other things on here that are confusing people..

No, this was NEVER A PROHORMONE...

WE gave it the moniker 'ptren' because it is easier than saying proponyl tren.... there were a couple 'names kicked around, with protren being one of them.... we DID NOT want this confused with the prohormone to tren(which apparently is still available somewhere, because I have had numerous people pm me and ask me what I thought about it....I believe it was outlawed way back when, but someone is selling something labeled as such... probably not whats in it.. I've seen some 'funny' sdrol 'clones' that are not even possibilities for a compound to exist, as it was named... the company cloned it I guess assumed that nobody was competent enough to pick up on their faulty nomenclature....)  THAT IS HOW IT GOT THE MONIKER 'PTREN'

It is NOT trenbolone propionate...   it is proponyltrenbolone....   I can't draw the molecule out on here for you or I would...  
It is a 17a allyl(ated) trenbolone molecule... a specific 'allyl' group, hence we did not just call it allyltren(there is a vet product called allyl tren... it has this specific allyl group(along with, probably several others.. we don't know.. and they are not bound to specify into any more detail)   ... We do not know what else is in the veterinary product either...

The difference between this compound and methyl tren is this:  methyl tren has a methyl group attached to the alpha position on carbon 17..... a methyl group is a single saturated carbon group(meaning that every available bond on the carbon, that is not bonded to the 17 carbon, has a hydrogen atom attached to it)

ptren has a propylene group attached to the alpha position on carbon 17...  a propylene group is an unsaturated 3 carbon group, meaning that it is not fully 'saturated' with hydrogens... the reason why is because there is a double bond between two of the 3 carbon molecules of the propylene group(it happens to be the outer 2, not the one attached to the 17 carbon)  This is where MANY OF THE CHARACTERISTICS  change...  The polarity on that end of the trenbolone molecule is HIGHLY DIFFERENT.. and this greatly changes bonding at the receptor!  it is able to bond where other things are unable, its bonding affinity changes(for every thing in the body... SHBG, AR, ER, PR, ALBUMIN... etc, etc....)... 

In addition, it has several HIGHLY ACTIVE metabolites... and I would venture to guess that a good amt of the activity seen by ptren is due to metabolites!  and of course, some of the activity due to the parent compound, ptren.....   

I do understand the skepticism of some people... it simply sounds too good to be true....  It's true!  I am a very experienced aas user... and have NEVER had something impress me the way this stuff did!!!  I researched this compound... I knew it was going to be GREAT,  I had no Idea how great it actually would be!!!  Pretty much every effect I theorized would happen, happened... but there were some that blew me away, either because of the extent to which they happened, and some... because I never thought would even be possible...  

Most people, once they have run it for any length of time....  are blown away!  some things you just wonder, 'how is this even possible'....  

I would like to know what PA's assesment says... I didn't know he could personally do anything regarding compounds like this hisself... when he got in trouble over the THG(balco issue), his rights were stripped of him, regarding many chemicals..along with what he could and couldn't do in a lab....  I would like to know what comes of that....


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 31, 2012)

I was never really in any doubt bro. Not everything was posted on it and I'm not blaming you. I figured if someone as respectable as PA did the testing and I posted the whole thing here it would clear everything up and lend more credibility to it. Sorry if I've discredited you in anyway, wasn't my intention OverB.


----------



## Goldenera (Aug 31, 2012)

OB you make me feel so mongoloid!


----------



## overburdened (Aug 31, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I was never really in any doubt bro. Not everything was posted on it and I'm not blaming you. I figured if someone as respectable as PA did the testing and I posted the whole thing here it would clear everything up and lend more credibility to it. Sorry if I've discredited you in anyway, wasn't my intention OverB.


I didn't think that at all bro... I know that you, and many others are not clear on some things... that's why I jumped in and cleared them up(at least that was my intention)...  I would be skeptical if someone said as aas was capable of everything this one has shown to be... I don't blame anyone for being skeptical in any way... I just wanted to clear up exactly what it was(chemical wise), why it is called what it is... it's just something we came up with(vibrant came up with the shortened moniker as a matter of fact.. I didn't mean to take credit for it.. he deserves that credit... we were all sick of typing out the long word.. and so he thought of a name that would be simple, and a 'good' name for people to call it by.. I think its a good moniker anyway)

I don't take offense to it, nor any of the other comments that were made... if nobody questioned things, there would be a lot of JUNK floating around.. and nobody knowing what was good, and what wasn't....    This particular compound has proven itself time and time again... and we can always learn more.... On paper, you can only make so many assumptions(and the problem is, in real life steroids that look great on paper turn out to not work as well as they were 'assumed' on paper... this one... was even better!  which is awesome.. you can't hope for anything more!)  I know that this compound is working outside the realm of 'typical' steroids, and receptor binding... it does too many things to think anything other than that.....  Receptor action is only a piece of the puzzle, and I wish I had a lab, and some test animals, that you could run all kinds of testing on, so we can see every way this compound is working.... I think it would even surprise me, as to some of its mechanisms of action!

Feel free to post your experiences(good AND bad....)  this only gives us more knowledge to  enable us to possibly figure out this novel compound more completely(I would like nothing more... and you know that no clinical studies will ever be performed on humans!  God forbid any of us get any 'performance enhancement'... or better quality of life!

Please, anyone that runs this, and experiences ANYTHING outside of what everyone that has run it has experienced... please post it, and pm me a link.. or just a pm explaining what you have experienced...  We don't want to 'hide' anything good or bad regarding this compound... it is very new to us, and any more understanding and knowledge, in addition to what we have, is always good!


----------



## overburdened (Aug 31, 2012)

Also, If PA can actually do anything, lab-wise, regarding this compound I would LOVE to see what he says(and hopefully he has not seen any of our results or anything like that that may 'bias' his theories, and whatnot)...  I have nothing but the utmost respect for PA, his is a true genius when it comes to steroids, and many other things... but I am truly enthralled with his work in the area of anabolic steroids(even though that is what ultimately led to his demise....)  I honestly don't think he can do anything with it in a lab, but I may be mistaken....  From what I've read, his licensing and everything was yanked following the balco ordeal... HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN GIVEN A NOBEL PRIZE, IF YOU ASK ME!  THE CAPABILITIES OF THE COMPOUND HE SYNTHESIZED(IN AIDS PATIENTS, OR ANYONE WITH ANY TYPE OF 'WASTING' DISEASE IS UNCOMPROMISED!!!)  BUT, INSTEAD, THE UGLY HEAD OF GREED, POLITICS, AND THE MULTIPLE THREE LETTER WORDS IN THE US GOVT  GAVE HIM  A PRISON SENTENCE, AND TOOK AWAY HIS LICENSING TO DO WHAT HE LOVED!!!  I can't even speak out as I would like to about the idiocy of those that are in control and power...  I have to sit around and watch as some of the most important minds in science are destroyed!  its a load of crap if you ask me!!!


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 31, 2012)

We didn't get into a whole lot of detail on how he plans on testing. My guess is he has his ways and as long as we get the report I don't care how he does it. Lol. I'm just very excited that he was willing to take this venture as I'm a practical newb over on PHF which is where I'm discussing it with him.


----------



## dye1337 (Aug 31, 2012)

Can I just say that this is a scheduled substance so I can't imagine PA would have it analyzed at a lab in the states?  It is allyltrenbolone, it's just a naming issue.  I would LOVE to see a lab's analysis on it including purity and contaminants, I just can't imagine he can do that in the states


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 31, 2012)

overburdened said:


> It's FAR less effective injected... I tried that after my oral run on it....   Vibrant's log is VERY informative... and there are some pics I posted on his log(because he isn't in to posting pics due to his profession)... I do believe it states the time(days) between photos... if you have a question on them, pm me and I will get you the days apart the pics were taken... also, any other questions, feel free to ask me or vibrant, we both ran this before it was available through airsealed2(to the masses), as well as did a couple others.... pretty much every single person who has used it(that I know of.. and they have all been the oral solution) has noticed almost EXACTLY the same things....I swear by the stuff... I will be running it again soon(I'm running a 19nor right now.. and don't want to run the two together... it does cause more pronounced  progestin effects)




send me some brah


----------



## pieguy (Sep 1, 2012)

So this stuff suspends well in straight propylene glycol? Say 150mg in 50ml of prop glycol for 3mg/ml? Dose twice a day?


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> send me some brah


I don't sell juice bro... sorry... I'll talk to airsealed about getting you a smaller amt, and see what he says(I can't make any guarantees)... but he may be able to work out a lesser price, on say, 1g... so you can try it out...   He shelled out a lot of it for people to try... there's a lot up from the people who has tried it(and they are all reputable, honest people)...  I can't speak for him, but I can ask him about working something out on a smaller amt for you to try it...    I don't honestly see the need for him to shell out any more 'freebies' on it.... You can read at least 5(probably many more) SEASONED AAS USERS feedback on it.... If you would like to know where my log is, Pm me.. I'll let you know where it is.. there is TONS of info in it, and in Vibrants... from pro athletes(such as vibrant), to powerlifters, to bodybuilders...    If you want me to see what he can do as far as getting you a price for 1g or something, let me know.. I'll talk to him....  or, you and a buddy could go in on 2g, and split shipping and everything to make it easier on you both....   he HAS TO PAY that shipping cost, regardless, which is half the price of the product itself... so your best bet is to get a buddy to go in on it with you... you can split that down the middle....

I'll vouch for the fact, the product is worth 4 times its price, at least!!!  Just in what you can save on every other compound you run... it makes doses FARlower than your 'norms' more effective than your 'normal' dosages you would run... that alone makes the product more than pay for itself!  not to mention how GREAT you feel while you are running this stuff.. the gains you make, and the fact that you can recomp without even trying!!  I was eating 6000+ cal/day and dropping bf% while the scale kept going up every single day!!

ask any experienced aas user what they think of ptren(who has tried it)... I don't think you will find one without tons of good things to say about it!!!


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

pieguy said:


> So this stuff suspends well in straight propylene glycol? Say 150mg in 50ml of prop glycol for 3mg/ml? Dose twice a day?


You do need to warm it a bit, but yes, it will work in propylene glycol....  I would suggest you split that 6mg/day dosing into 3 doses(if possible, simply because the half life is only about 6hrs)


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 3, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I don't sell juice bro... sorry... I'll talk to airsealed about getting you a smaller amt, and see what he says(I can't make any guarantees)... but he may be able to work out a lesser price, on say, 1g... so you can try it out...   He shelled out a lot of it for people to try... there's a lot up from the people who has tried it(and they are all reputable, honest people)...  I can't speak for him, but I can ask him about working something out on a smaller amt for you to try it...    I don't honestly see the need for him to shell out any more 'freebies' on it.... You can read at least 5(probably many more) SEASONED AAS USERS feedback on it.... If you would like to know where my log is, Pm me.. I'll let you know where it is.. there is TONS of info in it, and in Vibrants... from pro athletes(such as vibrant), to powerlifters, to bodybuilders...    If you want me to see what he can do as far as getting you a price for 1g or something, let me know.. I'll talk to him....  or, you and a buddy could go in on 2g, and split shipping and everything to make it easier on you both....   he HAS TO PAY that shipping cost, regardless, which is half the price of the product itself... so your best bet is to get a buddy to go in on it with you... you can split that down the middle....
> 
> I'll vouch for the fact, the product is worth 4 times its price, at least!!!  Just in what you can save on every other compound you run... it makes doses FARlower than your 'norms' more effective than your 'normal' dosages you would run... that alone makes the product more than pay for itself!  not to mention how GREAT you feel while you are running this stuff.. the gains you make, and the fact that you can recomp without even trying!!  I was eating 6000+ cal/day and dropping bf% while the scale kept going up every single day!!
> 
> ask any experienced aas user what they think of ptren(who has tried it)... I don't think you will find one without tons of good things to say about it!!!





it's not the money, im just too fucking dumb to make it myself


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> it's not the money, im just too fucking dumb to make it myself


It is really simple to make bro... get some ordered, PM me... you will be finished making it in 10min or less.... super simple!


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 3, 2012)

damn, this shit sounds amazing!!  i definitely will be giving it a try


----------



## GT 500 (Sep 6, 2012)

what is the real name of or chemical name
Propionyltrenbolone
or allyl trenbolone 
cuse i searched and could not fined any info in medical literature on  Propionyltrenbolone


----------



## CooperT (Sep 7, 2012)

Link to Vibrant's log or ? thanks.


----------



## dye1337 (Sep 7, 2012)

GT 500 said:


> what is the real name of or chemical name
> Propionyltrenbolone
> or allyl trenbolone
> cuse i searched and could not fined any info in medical literature on  Propionyltrenbolone


allyl aka altrenogest.  This is some weird stuff.  I upped my dosage to 6mg a day and I haven't gained a pound but my strength for certain lifts is through the roof.  For me, it's acting as a muscle hardener without a doubt


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 7, 2012)

dye1337 said:


> allyl aka altrenogest.  This is some weird stuff.  I upped my dosage to 6mg a day and I haven't gained a pound but my strength for certain lifts is through the roof.  For me, it's acting as a muscle hardener without a doubt




what does your diet look like?


----------



## GT 500 (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks man 
i found but not lot of info on it


----------



## dye1337 (Sep 8, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> what does your diet look like?



I'm a believer of if it fits your macros, so basically I eat whatever I want as long as i hit my macro goals.  Tends to be around 6k cals right now and the macros are split into thirds


----------



## Dannie (Sep 9, 2012)

dye1337 said:


> *allyl aka altrenogest.*  This is some weird stuff.  I upped my dosage to 6mg a day and I haven't gained a pound but my strength for certain lifts is through the roof.  For me, it's acting as a muscle hardener without a doubt




Heres some good info



> *Chemistry* - An orally administered synthetic progestational agent, altrenogest has a chemical name of 17 alpha-Allyl-17-hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one. It may also be known as allyl trenbolone .​​​*Storage/Stability/Compatibility* - Altrenogest oral solution should be stored at room temperature.​​​​​​*Pharmacology* - Progestins are primarily produced endogenously by the corpus luteum. They transform proliferative endometrium to secretory endometrium, enhance myometrium hypertrophy and inhibit spontaneous uterine contraction. Progestins have a dose-dependent inhibitory effect on the secretion of pituitary gonadotropins and also have some degree of estrogenic, anabolic and androgenic activity.​​​​​​*Uses/Indications - *Altrenogest is indicated (labeled) to suppress estrus in mares to allow a more predictable occurrence of estrus following withdrawal of the drug. It is used clinically to assist mares to establish normal cycles during the transitional period from anestrus to the normal breeding season often in conjunction with an artificial photoperiod. It is more effective in assisting in pregnancy attainment later in the transition period. One group of authors (Squires et al. 1983) suggest selecting mares with considerable follicular activity (mares with one or more follicles 20 mm or greater in size) for treatment during the transitional phase. Mares that have been in estrus for 10 days or more and have active ovaries are also considered to be excellent candidates for progestin treatment.​​​​​​Altrenogest is effective in normally cycling mares for minimizing the necessity for estrus detection, for the synchronization of estrus and permitting scheduled breeding. Estrus will ensue 2-5 days after treatment is completed and most mares ovulate between 8-15 days after withdrawal. Altrenogest is also effective in suppressing estrus expression in show mares or mares to be raced. Although the drug is labeled as contraindicated during pregnancy, it has been demonstrated to maintain pregnancy in oophorectomized mares and may be of benefit in mares who abort due to sub-therapeutic progestin levels.​​​​​​*Pharmacokinetics* - The pharmacokinetic parameters of altrenogest were not found. Other progestin agents are rapidly metabolized by the liver.​​​​​​*Contraindications/Precautions* - The manufacturer (_Regu-Mate?_ ? Hoechst) lists pregnancy as a contraindication to the use of altrenogest, however it has been used clinically to maintain pregnancy in certain mares (see Dosages below). Altrenogest should also not be used in horses intended for food purposes.​​​​​​*Adverse Effects/Warnings* - Adverse effects of altrenogest appear to be minimal when used at labeled dosages. One study (Shideler et al. 1983) found negligible changes in hematologic and most ?standard? laboratory tests after administering altrenogest to 4 groups of horses (3 dosages, 1 control) over 86 days. Occasionally, slight changes in Ca++, K+, alkaline phosphatase and AST were noted in the treatment group, but values were only slightly elevated and only noted sporadically. No pattern or definite changes could be attributed to altrenogest. No outward adverse effects were noted in the treatment group during the trial.​​​​​​Use of progestational agents in mare?s with chronic uterine infections should be avoided as the infection process may be enhanced.​​​​​​The manufacturer (_Regu-Mate?_ ? Hoechst) lists the following people as those who should not handle the product:​​​1.   Women who are or suspect that they are pregnant​​​2.   Anyone with thrombophlebitis or thromboembolic disorders or with a history of these events​​​3.   Anyone having cerebrovascular or coronary artery disease​​​4.   Women with known or suspected carcinoma of the breast​​​5.   People with known or suspected estrogen-dependent neoplasia​​​6.   Women with undiagnosed vaginal bleeding​​​7.   People with benign or malignant tumor which developed during the use of oral contraceptives or other estrogen containing products​​​​​​Altrenogest can be absorbed after skin contact and absorption can be enhanced if the drug is covered by occlusive materials (_e.g., _under latex gloves, etc.). If exposed to the skin, wash off im*mediately with soap and water. If the eyes are exposed, flush with water for 15 minutes and get medical attention. If the product is swallowed, do not induce vomiting and contact a physician or poison control center.​​​​​​*Overdosage* - The LD50 of altrenogest in is 175-177 mg/kg in rats. No information was located regarding the effects of an accidental acute overdose in horses.​​​​​​*Drug Interactions* - *Rifampin* may decrease progestin activity if administered concomitantly. This is presumably due to microsomal enzyme induction with resultant increase in progestin metabolism. The clinical significance of this potential interaction is unknown.​​​​​​*Doses* -​​​*Horses*:​​​To suppress estrus for synchronization:​​​a)   Administer 1 ml per 110 pounds body weight (0.044 mg/kg) PO once daily for 15 consecutive days. May administer directly on tongue using a dose syringe or on the usual grain ration. (Package insert; _Regu-Mate?_ ? Hoechst)​​​b)   0.044 mg/kg PO for 8-12 days (Bristol 1987)​​​​​​To maintain pregnancy in mares with deficient progesterone levels:​​​a)   22 - 44 mg daily PO (Squires et al. 1983)​​​​​​To suppress estrus (long-term):​​​a)   0.044 mg/kg PO daily (Squires et al. 1983)​​​​​​*Client Information* - See the Adverse Effects/Warnings section for specific recommendations on handling, etc.​​​​​​*Dosage Forms/Preparations/FDA Approval Status/Withholding Times* -​​​​​​*Veterinary-Approved Products*:​​​Altrenogest 0.22% (2.2 mg/ml) in oil solution in 150 ml & 1000 ml bottles; _Regu-Mate?_  (Hoechst); (Rx)  Approved for use in horses not intended for food.​​​​​​​​​*Human-Approved Products*: None



Source:Altrenogest



> [h=1]Pharmacokinetics of altrenogest in horses.[/h]Machnik M, Hegger I, Kietzmann M, Thevis M, Guddat S, Sch?nzer W.
> [h=3]Source[/h]Institute of Biochemistry, German Sport University, Cologne, Germany. m.machnik@biochem.dshs-koeln.de
> 
> [h=3]Abstract[/h]The Federation Equestre Internationale has permitted the use of altrenogest in mares for the control of oestrus. However, altrenogest is also suspicious to misuse in competition horses for its potential anabolic effects and suppression of typical male behaviour, and thus is a controlled drug. To investigate the pharmacokinetics of altrenogest in horses we conducted an elimination study. Five oral doses of 44 mug/kg altrenogest were administered to 10 horses at a dose interval of 24 h. Following administration blood and urine samples were collected at appropriate intervals. Altrenogest concentrations were measured by liquid chromatography-tandem mass spectrometry. The plasma levels of altrenogest reached maximal concentrations of 23-75 ng/mL. Baseline values were achieved within 3 days after the final administration. Urine peak concentrations of total altrenogest ranged from 823 to 3895 ng/mL. Twelve days after the final administration concentrations were below the limit of detection (ca 2 ng/mL).


Source:Home - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## bigsjunk (Oct 23, 2012)

just my ignorance here, can I make an oral solution using the oil I use to make an oral solution for winny?
my job often does random swab tests of mouths for alcohol usage. and hell yah I ordered some ptren.


----------

